
Xerox Star User Interface (1982) - cesarb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn4vC80Pv6Q
======
cesarb
Part 1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn4vC80Pv6Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn4vC80Pv6Q)

Part 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODZBL80JPqw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODZBL80JPqw)

